# My Platy fry



## darkfalz

Here are my Platy fry today, their two week birthday :hbd: 

There are 19, from an original 22. 3 were put down early on because they had swim bladder, but the rest are healthy, shame about the two constantly picking fights :-|. Got a few different colours already, oranges, yellows, the rest just sort of greyish clear, two are almost completely clear with no colour at all. Can't wait to see how they all come out.

I'll post a new picture every few weeks to keep anyone interested up to date.


----------



## darkfalz

Typically, I forgot to attach the image.

2 weeks old today:


----------



## BlackArchFish

Cool! Update pics are always awesome !


----------



## darkfalz

I haven't found any growth charts on the internet for Platy fry. So I really don't know how big they should be by now. I hope they'll be okay, no live food for a week now, my BBS hatching just stopped working. Have got microworm culture coming next week.


----------



## darkfalz

Growing much faster now, after a week and a half of feasting on microworms every day. Will post 4 week pictures on Sunday! I suspect they are still small compared to usual four weeks, as they didn't get live food in the first 2.5 weeks (apart from the few BBS I managed to hatch) but they are catching up fast.


----------



## fishfreaks

Congrats! Is this the first time for mom and dad?


----------



## ORCA.

Congratulations, can't wait to see how they look at four weeks.


----------



## darkfalz

Probably for mum, but she's about to drop another bunch... sadly, I won't be able to raise them.

No idea who the father is, I assume they can get pregnant from multiple males. She was in a community tank with males where I bought her, already pregnant. So I am hoping for a variety.


----------



## darkfalz

Took some pictures today, they are now 4 weeks old. Pictures weren't so great beacuse it's overcast and the flash isn't good for close ups. Don't look much different development wise, are just a lot bigger.


----------



## tonkstoy2003

I hope all the babies are well, I've learned that they do grow fast. I cannot wait for mine to get bigger  i have 20 molly fry. 17 are 2 weeks old *sunday* and i can't really recall the other 3.. around the same time.. maybe 5 days off. Keep us updated.. take care
jamie~


----------



## fish_doc

Before you know it they will be all grown up and off to school.


----------



## CVV1

My platy fry is like 3-5 months old and looks just like yours. It has no color and is white. I like your fry. I had 3 but 2 died after a few months. Not sure why. Well, Good Luck!! They arent very hard to care for either.


----------



## darkfalz

The mother had more fry yesterday and I figured she'd have the rest overnight, but no fry are to be seen this morning. I suppose she ate the four that she had and is having trouble with the rest.


----------



## KiltyONeal

The fry look scrumptious!


----------



## darkfalz

This is one of the biggest ones (nearly 1 inch), you can see he/she is starting to get the spotty pigment on the sides.


----------



## darkfalz

This week is an exciting week! Colours are appearing on their sides, mostly blues (some greenish blues). The one in the above picture is still the biggest, it's nearly twice as big as the smallest (seem to have a few of these "runts" - I'm guessing they will become males?).

Will post more pictures this weekend at the 6 week mark, but here's a teaser...


----------



## darkfalz

6 weeks old today! :hbd: 

Here's the biggest and most developed one still, (s)he loves to eat!










One of the bigger blue ones, nearly as long as my biggest but not nearly as fat.










There's the big one again next to one of the fish who doesn't have much colour, I have two of them and they look almost exactly the same, and both spend most of their time eating the stuff growing on the airline tube. I wonder if this affected their colour?










Just a nice golden sheen on these two.










They really look and act like little fish now, rather than just "fry". But they still have a lot of growing to do before they can live as adults and eat adult sized food.


----------



## darkfalz

8 weeks old tomorrow. Here's a preview:










Blues and greens have separated quite distinctly, as you can see. Colour is almost all the way down to the tail. There are also two tail types, the rounder tails and the more wedge shaped tail that the mother has (the blue one in the middle shows this). Maybe they will all become this shape, but it would be cool to have different ones.

I don't know if they just passed some developmental stage that triggered greater appetites or it was the introduction of mushed pea/live chopped blackworms, but they are much more active now and bustling for food when I come near. They greedily munch up the Mikropan and other powdered foods that they were previously somewhat picky with, but of course their favourite is their live blackworms.

I seem to have two basic sizes rather than a big range in between, I think the smaller ones will turn out to be males.

More photos coming tomorrow!


----------



## darkfalz

Today they are 8 weeks old.

It's looking like they will all have blue or green sides and orange or yellow tails. The mother is blue/orange, so perhaps the father had green and yellow. But who knows, colours might change. I love the blue and green.

Most of the platies I've seen in store seem to be the more generic "southern" variety with red/orange bodies and tails. I think these are much more interesting, I can see the black spots coming on some of them too (not visible in the photos, strangely).










Just cute.










There's the big one again. The colour on the side is coming out. Still the biggest, although two or three are very nearly as big.










I tried crushing up an algae pellet for them, since they have eaten all the algae off the heater and filter. They liked it. So they are really getting a lot of variety now and doing great.

:hbd:


----------



## darkfalz

Long time since an update, I moved house and have been very busy so no time to take pictures. But the fry are doing well, separate into two tanks now. Most are about 1.5 inches, but the smallest (two little males) are only about 1 inch. Very adorable little guys. Just over 14 weeks old now, I think.


































Thanks for looking


----------



## emc7

Beautiful fish, can't really still call them fry though, can you.


----------



## darkfalz

Hence my sig


----------



## fish_doc

I hope you arn't raising a bunch of juvenile delinquints. I hope they go to "school" everyday.


----------



## darkfalz

The biggest male is quite a pest, never gives the girls much peace, nor the other male in there with him. The males all seem to love the purple ones the most.

Soon the males will be going in with the clouds and danio though. But they can have their fun chasing girls for now


----------



## Collie

*Fry charts*

Does anyone know where i could find a chart showing the development time of Platy & Swordtail Fry?

Thanks


----------



## actiondave

My Mickey mouse Platy had 15 fry I know of...removed mom and she is doing fine. How often do a feed them...2 or 3 times a day in small amouts?


----------

